# headlights not going off



## rickgosk8 (Feb 8, 2015)

Okay so here's the deal, I have an 86 300zx na,,, I haven't driven this car much at night, so I have never used the hi beams. Last night when I did, they never shut off. Even after pulling the key out. So I cleaned switch contacts and it still does it when I engage the hi beam. The only way to stop it is disconnect battery. And not turn on brights again lol.any thoughts?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It sounds like you need a new switch. I don't remember there being a relay between the switch and the headlamps, but it might be worth getting a headlamp wiring diagram and double-checking. I don't work on too many Z31's anymore, unlike 15-20 years ago when I would see them a bit more frequently.


----------



## Goodeonebadone (Dec 13, 2015)

Definitely a new switch


----------

